# About Online Business In Australia



## rexiedexie (May 11, 2015)

Information about online business and marketing online from an Australian prospective. 

For Australians it's not just about placing advertising; it's about forming friendships and relationships. Australian people want to buy and get advise from people they know and trust.

If you ever advertise and target Australians always have a good photo on your business profile.

Don't use sales talk, tell the people exactly what you expect of them and the truth on the products or services you are promoting. Then you may get response to your ads.

I am starting two new Australian based online businesses. One is a singles business and the other a horse racing site.

I am seeking commission sales people and also partners willing to invest and take a 10% share of these businesses. Both these businesses are getting close to launch. They could be in profit in a short period and producing regular income within 3 to 6 months.

If you may be interested please contact me here..


----------

